# Inventarse las palabras



## maghanish2

Hola a todos!

Tengo una pregunta que me ha estado fastidiando por mucho tiempo. En inglés, yo y muchas personas que conozco nos inventamos palabras. Nos inventamos verbos, adjetivos, sustantivos, pero ahora simplemente hablaré de los verbos.

Por ejemplo, si el color favorito de alguien es verde, entonces es posible que diga, 'I want to 'greenify' the whole world!'. En esta oración, la palabra 'to greenify' no es una palabra real, pero está inventado por una persona. Aunque, la mayoría de personas lo entenderían.

En español, cómo se diría esto? Sería 'verdificar' o 'verder' o 'verdeificar'? Aunque esto no sea común, hay una manera para inventarse palabras, no?

Otros ejemplos incluyen:

En un tierra mita, se puede decir: 'Don't make me 'treeify' you!'. Eso significa literalmente, 'Don't make me turn you into a tree', pero la primera oración es más personal y más divertido (y MUCHO más informal también). En español sería esto: 'No me hagas árbolificarte'?

Y otro ejemplo, si se está enojado, por ejemplo en esta conversación:
'Eat your vegetables, son' - 'Come tus verduras, hijo'
'I'll vegetable you!' - Te verduraré!'

Espero que ustedes puedan ayudarme, porque me invento palabras muchísimo en inglés, y quier hacer lo mismo en español también!


----------



## Dudu678

Yes, it happens in Spanish too usually with suffixes like _-ecer, en-...-ecer, -izar, -ificar_ and the like.

There are some "rules" that tell you whether your brand new word is acceptable or not. I think it is much easier to meet these requirements in English, since verbs can have any form.

I can't think of any with _green_, but with _tree _maybe _arbolizar._


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias!  Pero comprendiste 'verdificar' y 'verdurar', o no?  Serían mejores traducciones 'verdecer' o 'enverdurar', o qué?

Puedes explicarme las relgas por favor?  O son demasiados complicados?

Agradezco tu ayuda!


----------



## Dudu678

Note the inverted commas. I was talking about this inner instinct I'm totally unable to explain.

_Verdificar_ and _verdurar_ are understood, yes, but they seem rather wrong than funny.


----------



## Prog Lady

Hello maghanish2: 
In Spanish, creating a verb from an adjective/noun is not that common. It depends on the situation, on the speaker, on the language variety... Many of them just sound wrong.
I agree with Dudu678 on "greenify" and verdificar and verdurar. I have heard "enverdecer", which does not sound that wrong in my opinion.


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias, Prog Lady, pero es común en situaciones muy MUY informales o, por ejemplo, en libros de tonterías, hecho sólo para divertirse?  O toadvía, es eso no común?

Y no puedes explicarlo, como Dudu678, no?  Agradezco tu respuesta!


----------



## Prog Lady

Depende del hablante, generalmente. He conocido personas muy ocurrentes y simpáticas que inventaban palabras adaptándolas perfectamente a la situación, y sonaban graciosas, pero no es común. No puedo explicar la regla, pero si pudiese, igual sería arriesgado el uso, porque muchas suenan mal, y nada graciosas.
Hope it helps


----------



## maghanish2

Pues, eso es un poco decepcionado.....mucho MUCHO quería poder inventarme mis propias palabras, y no puedo econtrar nigún sitio en la Red de esta tema.  Si hay alguien más allá que puede ayudarme, por favor ayuda!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Prog Lady said:


> Depende del hablante, generalmente. He conocido personas muy ocurrentes y simpáticas que inventaban palabras adaptándolas perfectamente a la situación, y sonaban graciosas, pero no es común. No puedo explicar la regla, pero si pudiese, igual sería arriesgado el uso, porque muchas suenan mal, y nada graciosas.
> Hope it helps


Yes, I'm afraid Spanish is not as flexible as English is to that respect. For example, verdurar sounds funny to my ears but verdificar sounds simply wrong...


----------



## Jeromed

maghanish2 said:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Tengo una pregunta que me ha estado fastidiando por mucho tiempo. En inglés, yo y muchas personas que conozco nos inventamos palabras. Nos inventamos verbos, adjetivos, sustantivos, pero ahora simplemente hablaré de los verbos.
> 
> Por ejemplo, si el color favorito de alguien es verde, entonces es posible que diga, 'I want to 'greenify' the whole world!'. En esta oración, la palabra 'to greenify' no es una palabra real, pero está inventado por una persona. Aunque, la mayoría de personas lo entenderían.
> 
> En español, cómo se diría esto? Sería 'verdificar' o 'verder' o 'verdeificar'? Aunque esto no sea común, hay una manera para inventarse palabras, no?
> 
> Otros ejemplos incluyen:
> 
> En un tierra mita, se puede decir: 'Don't make me 'treeify' you!'. Eso significa literalmente, 'Don't make me turn you into a tree', pero la primera oración es más personal y más divertido (y MUCHO más informal también). En español sería esto: 'No me hagas árbolificarte'?
> 
> Y otro ejemplo, si se está enojado, por ejemplo en esta conversación:
> 'Eat your vegetables, son' - 'Come tus verduras, hijo'
> 'I'll vegetable you!' - Te verduraré!'
> 
> Espero que ustedes puedan ayudarme, porque me invento palabras muchísimo en inglés, y quier hacer lo mismo en español también!


 
_Enverdecer_ sounds fine, but it's a 'real' Spanish word.
_Arbolizar_ works.
_Vegetalizar_ works.

This type of word play is not as common in Spanish as it is in English, but it's possible. As Dudu mentioned, there are 'rules' as to what works and what doesn't, but I don't think that anyone has actually spelled them out. Some terms just sound right to native speakers and others don't.


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias por la ayuda!  Deseo que alugien sepa las reglas, pero agradezco mucho sus respuestas!


----------



## Jellby

Es frecuente añadir el prefijo "en-" para este tipo de palabras derivadas, inventadas o no.

También existe "arborizar", con "r" (que es lo que yo habría dicho, como "arbo*r*escente" o "arbo*r*ícola").


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias Jellby, así que, si digo (para el verbo 'to greenify') 'enverder' o 'enverdificar' tendría sentido?  Es más común añadir simplemente un 'r' si la palabra termina con un vocal, o es mejor añadir 'ificar' o algo así?


----------



## Jellby

maghanish2 said:


> Gracias Jellby, así que, si digo (para el verbo 'to greenify') 'enverder' o 'enverdificar' tendría sentido?  Es más común añadir simplemente un 'r' si la palabra termina con un vocal, o es mejor añadir 'ificar' o algo así?



Yo diría "enverdecer" o "verdear", aunque ya sean palabras que signifiquen otra cosa.


----------



## willardandkurzt

Para alguien que no sea nativo es muy difícil y arriesgado inventar palabras porque para eso hace falta un profundo conocimiento de referencias culturales, posibles dobles sentidos y además de reglas gramaticales ( sean inconscientes o no). NO se trata de tener una lista de reglas es mucho más difícil. Es necesario tener en cuenta más variables. Por ejemplo, en el caso del verde, ya existe un verbo, "verdear" aunque no es muy frecuente, con lo que no es necesario inventar uno. Cierto que no tiene la acepción que buscas, pero quizá resultase más admisible una amplificación del significado que la invención de una palabra en este caso.


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias willardandkurzt. Así que, estás diciendo que no puedo intentar invetarse mis propias palabras, sí? Eso tiene sentido, aunque es un poco decepcionado también.....si alguien más tiene algunas ideas....GRACIAS!!!


----------



## chicanul

Esto es decepcionante...en ingles, he escuchado comunmente las noticias en la tele modificar palabras como "greenify, treeify, etc." y tambien en los periodicos, libros, etc. 

Lo mejor que pueda recomendar es buscar la palabra en cuestion en un diccionario bueno y ver si existe...en la literatura asi como los medios de comunicacion , se forma palabras raras tambien....


----------



## willardandkurzt

maghanish2 said:


> Gracias willardandkurzt. Así que, estás diciendo que no puedo intentar invetarse mis propias palabras, sí? Eso tiene sentido, aunque es un poco decepcionado también.....si alguien más tiene algunas ideas....GRACIAS!!!


 
Si que es "decepcionante" ( tú estas decepcionado porque la situación es decepcionante) la verdad. A mí me pasa lo mismo que a ti pero al revés. No puedo ( o no debo) inventarme palabras en inglés.


----------



## L4ut4r0

De acuerdo con Willardandkurzt, no hay que inventar palabras en un idioma que uno no domina. En Chile se considera muy divertido cuando los extranjeros (de idioma nativo distinto al castellano/español) usan chilenismos. Inventar palabras es un paso más allá.

Este hilo me hizo acordar de Constantino constantinopolitano, que se quiere desconstantinopolizar.


----------



## Dudu678

L4ut4r0 said:


> Este hilo me hizo acordar de Constantino constantinopolitano, que se quiere descon*s*tantinopolizar.


¡Vaya! ¡También te has confundido al escribirlo! 

También está la versión exagerada de _des*en*constantinopolizar._


----------



## L4ut4r0

Dudu678 said:


> ¡Vaya! ¡También te has confundido al escribirlo!



Podría llamarse un trabateclas


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

L4ut4r0 said:


> Podría llamarse un trabateclas


¡Me gusta! Trabateclas.


----------



## maghanish2

Hola otra vez!  

Todavía no comprendo qué hacer, así que, son los siguientes ejemplos correcos?  Obviamente, van a sonar un poco extraño, pero ustedes los comprenden?  

arbolificar - to treeify, 
aguaificar - to waterify, 
forificar O forar - to forum,
Ellos tienen sentido, o no?'

Por favor dime si estoy equivocado! Agradezco sus respuestas!!


----------



## Prometo

*Maghanish2*,

You have been given answers... and you still have questions...

In summary, the replies to your queries are that, indeed, the phenomenon of "inventing words" does exist in Spanish.

Whereas in English this can happen anytime an editor feels like enriching copy, in Spanish you will find it taking place most likely as part of the "schtick" (and "branding") of a particular comedian...

There was, for example, Leopoldo Fernández aka Tres Patines, famous for his malapropisms:

_Tres Patines se las ingenió        para inventar la comicidad de su época. Su *onomástico *__pasó a ser el _*"*_*D*__*ia        de mi mono maniático mío, chico"* , para luego convertirse en el "*día de mí        hoy no mastico*". Y de *homenajeado*, se convirtió en *"Ojomenayado"*. Defectos        de verbo con los que habitualmente perdían las ingenuas víctimas del        ilustre pillo. Tres Patines dio cátedra del timo, del ingenio y la viveza        de la calle.
(http://www.arkivperu.com/Tres-Patines.htm)

_For this stuff to be effective, the audience has to be "in" on the fact they are dealing with a funny man.  But, as you say, you don't intend to be serious.

As suggested on the thread by wise *Chicanul*, you are best served by consulting the dictionary to see if the word exists first.

You keep asking whether your made-up words are "correct" and whether they "sound right"... well the answer is NO.. by definition, you have "invented" the word, so it is not standard Spanish, not approved (yet) by the Royal Academy of the Tongue: it is WRONG. Does it make sense? Entirely a subjective judgment.

As to whether people will "understand" you, go and experiment in a variety of locations and contexts... for instance, "verduras" is not widely used in my neck of the woods; people here rather say "vegetales" ... so _verdurar_  would draw a total blank.


----------



## Dudu678

arbolificar - to treeify, 
Use *arborizar* instead.

aguaificar - to waterify, 
Use *aguar*.

forificar O forar - to forum,
Doesn't sound good at all...


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias a todos.  Probablemente, nunca voy a comprender esta tema hasta que yo vaya a un país hispanohablante, porque, obviamente, es una tema muy dificíl.  

Agradezco sus muchas respuestas, y espero un día poder inventarme mis propias palabras!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

maghanish2 said:


> Gracias a todos.  Probablemente, nunca voy a comprender este tema/asunto hasta que _(yo)_ vaya a un país hispanohablante, porque, obviamente, es una un tema muy dificíl.
> 
> Agradezco sus muchas respuestas/Gracias por sus respuestas, que han sido muchas, _(y)_ ¡espero un día poder inventarme mis propias palabras!


Maghsnish2:

Todo, con ahínco, se puede aprender. Te dejo un par de enlaces sobre este asunto y unas cuantas referencias:


ENLACES

Morfología.
Derivación a través de interfijos y parasíntesis.
REFERENCIAS
  David Serrano Dolader. 1995. “Las formaciones parasintéticas en español”, Ed. Arco/Libros, S.L.
Eugenio Bustos Gisbert. 1986. “La composición nominal en español”, Universidad de Salamanca.
Jose Alberto Miranda. 1994. “La formación de palabras en español”. Ediciones Colegio de España.
Julio Casares. 1990. “Diccionario Ideológico de  la Lengua Española”, 2ª Edición. Ed. Gustavo Gili, s.a. Barcelona.
Manuel Alvar Ezquerra. 2002. “La formación de las palabras en español”. Cuadernos de lengua española, Ed. Arco/Libros, Madrid.
Mervyn Francis Lang. 1992. “Formación de palabras en español. Morfología derivativa productiva en léxico moderno”. Cátedra, Madrid.
Ramón Almela Pérez. 1999. “Procedimientos de formación de palabras en español”. Ed. Ariel Practicum.
Soledad Varela Ortega. 1990. “Fundamentos de Morfología”, Ed. Síntesis.
Waldo Pérez Cino. 2002. “Manual Práctico de formación de palabras en español I”, ed. Verbum.
Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias, Pedro.  Miraré a estas enlaces y intentar a mejorar mi comprensión de este tema!  Gracias de nuevo!!!


----------



## gus_arr_gg

Magh: Coincido con el resto que dice que es muy arriesgado "inventar" palabras, pero no coincido con los que dicen que nunca podrás. Yo por cruel experiencia, te diría que la regla es "inventar" una palabra sólo humorísticamente, ya que de esa manera, en caso de "meter la pata" (significa decir una palabra o frase desubicada), tienes chances de sobrevivir... y, por lo tanto, si la palabra estuvo bien creada, ya recordarla como óptima.


----------



## gus_arr_gg

Por cierto

arbolar - to treeify, 
aguar o inundar - to waterify,  
forar - to forum,

¡aunque la creación del autor es la que siempre tendrá mas gracia!


----------



## Ana_Fi

Yo para 'to forum' usaría 'forear'.

By the way, 'Real Academia de la Lengua' = Royal Academy of the Language 

Lengua is tongue, but it is also language.


----------



## shoam

YO digo que se pueden muy bien inventar palabras en español, si. ¡Pero!, también hay que saber bien el idioma para que suenen divertidas y ocurrentes.
El nudo de esta cuestión, me parece, es que la invención de palabras en español difiere mucho del inglés. El uso es distinto, el momento, la forma. En los ejemplos que da maghanish2 son para elinglés y para inventar palabras en esa situación se daría de otra manera medio distinta.
Dicho con otras palabras y como ya sabemos de sobra, no son las palabras las que cambian al hablar otra lengua, el uso también.

YO invento algunas también. Y uso esta forma que pongo acá, generalmente.

VERDE
Me gusta tanto el verde, que verdifiqué toda mi casa. Si, la sometí a un proceso de “verdificación” extensiva.

ÁRBOL
¡No me obligues a que te tenga que arbolificar!

VERDURAS
En el ejemplo de las verduras, está la situación que decía. Seguramente podría buscarle la manera de inventar una palabra, pero no estoy seguro, si contestando de la misma manera tendría sentido. En este caso, habría que darle un giro distinto a la frase.
Ejemplo en español argentino:
- ¡comete toda la verdura!
- ¡UFA! me voy a verdurificar…


----------



## YoPlatero

Parece que este hilo sigue abierto porque otro parecido a éste lo cerraron.
Estoy bastante de acuerdo con shoam. Lo unicó que para que una palabra tenga aceptación tiene que haber un interés generalizado en usarla en la que se manifieste unas necesidades concretas. Me explico:
Voy a comentar un poco las propuestas de shoam:
Por ejemplo existe la palabra *'ennegrecer'* y todos sabemos lo que significa y aunque 'verdificar' no me suena mal yo usaría,por tanto, 'enverdecer'. 
Para 'to waterify' yo usaría 'acuificar' (¿o es aqüificar?). Suponiendo que waterify quiera signifcar eso.
Arbolificar: No me sonaría mal si entendiera que quiere decir en la frase ¡No me obligues a que te tenga que arbolificar!. ¿Es convertirle en arbol?. Arbolar entre otros significados es plantar exclusivamente arboles.
'verdurificar' : Yo de pequeño tambien la utilizaba o esta otra 'enverdurar'. El quid es que estas 2 palabras estan bien compuestas en español pero su significado es muy restringido(los niños sobre todo). Por tanto , que pase una u otra al lenguaje español es una cuestión de uso.
Además, no siempre que se use -ify en inglés hay que traducirlo a -ificar en español ya que si no pueden salir palabras *'horrisonantes'* (creo que este es un neologismo)

Mi tesis es que inventarse palabras es fácil pero inventarse palabras que se vayan a usar generalizamente es un poco más díficil:

to forum podría ser como bien decís forar o forear ; sin embargo no existen y se dice crear un foro. Sin embargo '*foroadicto'* es de uso más generalizado. Y es un neologismo.
*Electrificar* existe.Sin embargo *agüificar* o con otras grafías no.
Tambien he dado a mag ejemplo de este neologismo:
*Agringarse*: Este neologismo se ha inventado para significar: “Tomar aspecto o costumbres de gringo” ya que hasta hace bien poco la gente no viajaba y volvía a sus paises con costumbres nuevas. ¡Atención! sin ningún sentido peyorativo solo relativo al lenguaje.
Una palabra muy divertida es *gandulitis*(no se desde cuanto tiempo existe pero es buena invención): Un padre le puede decir a un hijo: Tú lo que tienes es gandulitis.
Otra palabra que me gusta y que hace poco la he leido por internet es : *verbivoro. *Yo,también, soy verbivoro.

O sea, está claro que alguien inventa las palabras, aparte de los prestamos que usamos.

En espera de más aportaciones, saludos a todos.

PS: No desesperes Mag ya que, incluso los que estudian filología hispanica, lo tienen díficil.


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias Gus, agradezco que alguien FINALMENTE está diciendo que es posible inventarse palabras, y también que debo intentar. Estaba un poco decepcionado por un rato, pero ahora quiero seguir intentando comprender este tema! De nuevo, MUCHAS GRACIAS! Y, definitivamente, recordaré que a veces las palabras que me invento pueden que tengan un doble significado.


----------



## maghanish2

Shoam, pienso que comprendo qué estás diciendo, y me pone MUY alegre!  Así que, las palabras que me he inventado ya son correctos, no?  Y tienen sentido?  Me gusta las oraciones que pusiste más que las que yo puse, porque las tuyas tienen más sentido, y ahora pienso que comprendo, como yo dije.

Aunque, para clarificar, puedo inventarme palabras, pero a veces voy a tener que usarlas diferentemente que usaría las de inglés, sí?  

MUCHAS gracias de nuevo!!!


----------



## maghanish2

YoPlatero, agradezco tu interés en este tema y en ayudarme también! Y sí, he empezado este hilo antes de el otro, y estoy muy alegre que esto no se ha cerrado! 

De todos modos, puedo escribir un resumen en inglés, y por favor puedes decirme si estoy comprendiendo correctamente?

So basically, it is okay if I create my own words, and you say it is completely possible. In addition, you say that the words I have created are correct, right? You also say that there are other endings besides -ificar....what other ones are there? I hope I'm understanding this right. Bottom line, it is okay to create your own words, as long as you do so with care, and they make sense in the context. And even if they sound weird, they will still be understod?  

Es eso correcto y básicmante que estás diciendo? Espero que sí!

Uno cosa más: voy a escribir unas pocas palabras más y por favor dime si tienen sentidos. También me gustaría tus opiniones en otras maneras para decirlos, pero realmente quiero saber si tienen sentidos, y si los comprendes.

aguatástico - watertastic (yo sé que no tiene sentido incluso en inglés, pero comprendes que estoy intentando a decir, al menos?)
to lakeify - lagificar O lagoar
to evilify/evilize - malvadificar O malvadizar
to spanish - españolar (hacer algo tener cualidades españoles o hacer un idioma sonar como español)

MUCHAS MUCHÍSIMAS gracias por su ayuda y apoyo! Es MUY agradecido! Pienso que pronto voy a comprender este tema y voy a poder inventarme mis propias palabras que tienen sentido! Al menos, espero!


----------



## willardandkurzt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Maghsnish2:
> 
> Todo, con ahínco, se puede aprender. Te dejo un par de enlaces sobre este asunto y unas cuantas referencias:
> 
> 
> ENLACES
> 
> 
> Morfología.
> Derivación a través de interfijos y parasíntesis.
> REFERENCIAS
> 
> David Serrano Dolader. 1995. “Las formaciones parasintéticas en español”, Ed. Arco/Libros, S.L.
> Eugenio Bustos Gisbert. 1986. “La composición nominal en español”, Universidad de Salamanca.
> Jose Alberto Miranda. 1994. “La formación de palabras en español”. Ediciones Colegio de España.
> Julio Casares. 1990. “Diccionario Ideológico de la Lengua Española”, 2ª Edición. Ed. Gustavo Gili, s.a. Barcelona.
> Manuel Alvar Ezquerra. 2002. “La formación de las palabras en español”. Cuadernos de lengua española, Ed. Arco/Libros, Madrid.
> Mervyn Francis Lang. 1992. “Formación de palabras en español. Morfología derivativa productiva en léxico moderno”. Cátedra, Madrid.
> Ramón Almela Pérez. 1999. “Procedimientos de formación de palabras en español”. Ed. Ariel Practicum.
> Soledad Varela Ortega. 1990. “Fundamentos de Morfología”, Ed. Síntesis.
> Waldo Pérez Cino. 2002. “Manual Práctico de formación de palabras en español I”, ed. Verbum.
> Un saludo.
> 
> Pedro.


 

Pedro, he visto en tus respuestas que hay siempre un tono excesivamente académico. Evidentemente estás en tu derecho de dar un sesgo académico o el que te parezca oportuno. Sin embargo, en mi humilde opinión creo que a veces se escapa del espíritu de este foro. En este caso, has aportado bibliografía como para realizar un estudio sobre la morfología española que resulta muy interesante pero que creo que deja de lado un aspecto fundamental: se trata de sistematizaciones que describen procesos existentes, no normas para la creación de nuevas palabras. Cierto que se puede argumentar que las nuevas palabras que surjan en el idioma seguirán alguna de estas pautas pero creo que este es un tema secundario. El hilo trata la cuestión de la invención de nuevas palabras, algo que habitualmente está circunscrito a un recurso literario o informal en español. Es decir, fuera de un contexto informal/literario yo no me puedo sacar de la manga una palabra porque se me antoja y usarlo en un texto escrito o medianamente formal sin su entrecomillado o sin hacer mención a que se trata de una palabra inventada con algún propósito especial. Es decir, si nos inventamos algo en español tenemos más o menos que justificar ante en oyente o el lector el uso del "palabro". En resumen, la morfología está muy bien pero el problema en este caso es la lengua en uso, lo que es admisible o no más allá de lo que resulte morfolóficamente admisible.

Un saludo


----------



## YoPlatero

maghanish2 said:


> So basically, it is okay if I create my own words, and you say it is completely possible. In addition, you say that the words I have created are correct, right? You also say that there are other endings besides -ificar....what other ones are there? I hope I'm understanding this right. Bottom line, it is okay to create your own words, as long as you do so with care, and they make sense in the context. And even if they sound weird, they will still be understod?
> aguatástico - watertastic (yo sé que no tiene sentido incluso en inglés, pero comprendes que estoy intentando a decir, al menos?)
> to lakeify - lagificar O lagoar
> to evilify/evilize - malvadificar O malvadizar
> to spanish - españolar (hacer algo tener cualidades españoles o hacer un idioma sonar como español)


Por supuesto que es posible. Ya te digo que la gente lo hace segun sus necesidades, por no hablar de la jerga de los jovenes y profesiones.
Sí para crear palabras tienes que tener algun conocimiento del idioma porque como he comentado más arriba en español,al menos, se puede formar verbos con sufijos como : *–ear, -ecer, -ificar, -izar *
Compruebalo en este enlace: 
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=españolar
Como ves existe también *españolizar*.
Existe también *'cubanizar'* pero hay también una canción por ahí que es *'cubaname'*.
Con "to evilify/evilize" supongo que quieres decir esto:
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=envilecer
to lakeify - Yo diría laguificar. Por ejemplo: Voy a 'laguificar' esta parte del campo.
Una cosa que debes hacer es que cuando inventes una palabra, la pongas entre comillas o indiques al margen el significado si se desvía de lo que es común.
Por eso comprueba si esas palabras ya las tienes inventadas y proponlas en contexto(con frases concretas).
*Nota*: La primera vez que ví en inglés *hardcode* no sabía lo que significaba. Sin embargo yo entendía las palabras individualmente hard y code. Una vez que me explicaron lo que significaba parece como si fuese intrinsecamente así pero no es cierto.

Bueno Mag espero que te ayude.
Saludos .


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

willardandkurzt said:


> En este caso, has aportado bibliografía (...) que creo que deja de lado un aspecto fundamental: se trata de sistematizaciones que describen procesos existentes, no normas para la creación de nuevas palabras. Cierto que se puede argumentar que las nuevas palabras que surjan en el idioma seguirán alguna de estas pautas pero creo que este es un tema secundario.


Obviamente, maghanish2 quiere que los demás entiendan las palabras que invente, no hablar en germanía. No veo cómo pueda resultar secundario entender qué procesos empleamos en español para lograrlo a partir de unidades      lingüísticas preexistentes. Las referencias que he proporcionado tratan, entre otras, de la derivación (pan-_adero_), de la composición (pica-pleitos), de los prefijos y sufijos... en fin: de la formación de palabras.

Investigando sobre este asunto he encontrado este pequeño artículo. Espero que os guste tanto como a mí. 

Un saludo.

Pedro.

P.D.: Extracto del citado artículo:
"No hay un ordenamiento único para presentar los      procesos de formación léxica del español, aunque, eso sí, hay vicios que      deben desterrarse: intentar, por ejemplo, presentar listas de prefijos o de      sufijos ordenadas alfabéticamente [...]     Camino más fructífero puede resultar el combinar tres criterios a la hora de      presentar a los aprendices de español esos procedimientos de formación:
*1.*Agrupación según afinidad      significativa de los prefijos o de los sufijos.
*2. * Elección de aquellos procesos más rentables y      más productivos.
*3. * Toma en consideración de la categoría léxica      (sustantivo, adjetivo, verbo…) de la palabra sobre la que se aplican los      procedimientos o de la palabra que se crea al aplicarlos".

[La formación de palabras en español. Serrano-Dolader, David.]


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias, YoPlatero, agradezco tu input!  Pienso que me confío más con inventarse palabras ahora, con el consejo que has dado!

Ahora, yo sé que es posible, pero a veces mi nueva palabra no va a ser entendido, y también que es necesario poner mi nueva palabra entre comillas, y estoy de acuerdo con eso.

Una vez más, la palabra 'envilecer' existe, pero comprendiste a mi palabra 'malvadificar/malvadizar'.  Y si la repuesta es sí, entonces cuál tiene más sentido?

De nuevo, MUCHAS gracias por toda tu ayuda!  Eres una persona muy amable y me has ayudado MUCHO!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

maghanish2 said:


> Una vez más, la palabra 'envilecer' existe, pero comprendiste a mi palabra 'malvadificar/malvadizar'.  Y si la repuesta es sí, entonces cuál tiene más sentido?


Hola:
Las palabras se entienden. De las dos, malvadizar tiene mejor pinta, pero el prefijo en- es mejor para expresar con un verbo la idea detransformación ocasionada por un fenómeno ajeno al propio    sujeto, como en _embrutecer, embravecer, enpequeñecer, endurecer.._.

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias, Pedro, me alegro de que los entiendas, porque estaba un poco preocupado que nadie ni siquiera comprendió mis palabras, pero ahora yo sé que eso no es verdad, aunque generalmente hay mejores opciones.

Así que, si yo digo 'enmalvadizar', tendrá sentido!?  GRACIAS!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

maghanish2 said:


> Gracias, Pedro, me alegro de que los entiendas, porque estaba un poco preocupado que nadie ni siquiera comprendió mis palabras, pero ahora yo sé que eso no es verdad, aunque generalmente hay mejores opciones.
> 
> Así que, si yo digo 'enmalvadizar', tendrá sentido!?  GRACIAS!


Claro que tiene sentido. Creo que todo el mundo te va a entender, pero te van a corregir si creen que lo dices en serio. 

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias, me aseguraré que no lo uso en un contexto serio, pero en comillas (si es escrito), y si lo digo, lo diré con una inflexión que indica que no me inventé la palabra!

Pero, lo siento por molestarte, pero enmalvadizar o malvadizar suena mejor?  GRACIAS!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

maghanish2 said:


> Gracias, me aseguraré de que no lo uso en un contexto serio, pero entre comillas (si es escrito), y si lo digo, ¡lo diré con una inflexión que indique que no me inventé la palabra!
> 
> Pero, lo siento por molestarte, pero ¿enmalvadizar o malvadizar suena mejor/suena mejor enmalvadizar o malvadizar? ¡GRACIAS!


Yo entiendo mejor enmalvadizar, pero las dos me suenan mal ...

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## willardandkurzt

Perfecto, Pedro, veo por tus comentarios y el uso de términos como "germanía" que estamos en planetas distintos en cuanto a la manera de entender la lingüistica con lo que no tiene sentido continuar con la discusión. 

Y maghanish2 el que se te entienda una palabra sólo es la mitad de la historia pero bueno es un mundo libre como dicen en inglés.


----------



## maghanish2

Wllardandkurzt, no comprendo qué estás diciendo.  Lo siento, pero que significaste en esta oración:

'Y maghanish2 el que se te entienda una palabra sólo es la mitad de la historia pero bueno es un mundo libre como dicen en inglés.'

Gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## Prometo

Sabéis lo que es un TROLL?


----------



## maghanish2

Prometo, de qué estás hablando?  Lo siento, pero estoy confundido....yo sé qué es un 'troll' en inglé, sí!  Pero....


----------



## maghanish2

A todos que me han ayudado!  Algo que yo pienso que me ayudará MUCHO es si ustedes pueden inventarse algunas palabras en español y entonce yo veré si las puedo comprender.  

Al hacer esto, pienso que yo comprenderé mejor cómo inventarme palabras como un nativo.  Por favor y MUCHAS GRACIAS!


----------



## Milton Sand

maghanish2 said:


> "_Y*,* Maghanish2*,* el que se te entienda una palabra sólo es la mitad de la historia pero*,* bueno*,* es un mundo libre*,* como dicen en inglés'_


Hi!
Le faltaba puntuación, por eso no lo entendías.

"_And, Manhadish2, the fact that a word of_yours/from_you (?) can be understood is just a half of the story but, anyway, it's a free world, like they say in English._"

Humm... an invented word... let me think...
Bye!


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias, Milton Sand, y sí, si piensas de una palabra inventada, lo agradecería MUCHO!


----------



## Milton Sand

Here's one, from Colombia:
Enverracadísimo (<- enverracado <- enverracar <- verraco) = extremely furious.

It comes from _verraco_ (male pig) which, as an adjective, we use it to refer to a tough person or a difficult thing or a skillful/smart/successful person.


----------



## Kaleidoscopian

Según mi experiencia, en español nos inventamos las palabras bastante cuando no podemos recordar la palabra correcta y queremos acabar la frase como sea. 
Por ejemplo, estoy montando un mueble y necesito que quien está conmigo me alcance la 'llave Allen'. Si se me olvida su nombre diré algo como "Acércame el cacharro ese... eh... ese de ahí...". La invención está en sustituir 'cacharro' por otra cosa que se inventa en el momento y que nos inspira la imagen del objeto en cuestión. Así, 'el cacharro ese' puede ser:
- el chismirito
- el cachirulo
- el escunchunflun
- el churro
- la chisma
- el prinki prinki este...
- cualquier otra cosa parecida que te inventes.
Así, algunas palabras se han fijado en el idioma. Por ejemplo, 'insecticida en spray' ha pasado a llamarse 'fun fun' o 'frus frus' en algunos hogares. 

Los verbos también se inventan en el mismo contexto, y a veces para añadir dramatismo. Por ejemplo 'estropearse' por 'escuchurrflarse' o escunchunflarse' o algo parecido. Los inventados suelen empezar por 'es-' o 'en-'.


----------



## duvija

L4ut4r0 said:


> De acuerdo con Willardandkurzt, no hay que inventar palabras en un idioma que uno no domina. En Chile se considera muy divertido cuando los extranjeros (de idioma nativo distinto al castellano/español) usan chilenismos. Inventar palabras es un paso más allá.
> 
> .


 
Totalmente de acuerdo. Vivo en los eeuu desde hace 30 años, y todavía me miran con cara rara cuando invento algo en inglés que pienso que es legítimo pero resulta no serlo. Creo que hay que tener humildad cuando uno no es nativo-hablante.


----------

